# Datenpfad problem



## flashdog (8. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe zusätzlich zur der Netbeans Projekt Verzeichnisstruktur ein Verzeichnis namens xyz erzeugt und dort alle Txt-Datei die nötig sind hineinkopiert.
build  
nbproject  
src  
test
xyz
build.xml    
manifest.mf

Aber wenn ich im Code auf folgendermaßen "../../xzy/t.txt" auf die Dateien zugreifen möchte werden diese nicht gefunden.

Wie kann man auf die Dateien in dem xyz Ordner zugreifen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gast (8. Dez 2008)

Wenn du dein Programm in Netbeans startest, musst du "xyz/t.txt" verwenden. Netbeans verwendet immer den Projektordner selbst als Classpath.


----------



## flashdog (8. Dez 2008)

Danke hat funktioniert.


----------

